# [Belgian NR] 5BLD 16:32 single & 17:18.33 mean of 3



## Goosly (Jul 31, 2016)

6th person ever to get 5BLD mean of 3, and ranked 4th, 0.33 behind Nevins. 
Last solve was also NR.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

5BLD mean club ftw


----------



## Goosly (Aug 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD mean club ftw



4BLD & 5BLD mean club ftw


----------



## Cale S (Aug 1, 2016)

Goosly said:


> 4BLD & 5BLD mean club ftw


I was so close yesterday, just a few moves on one and 3 corners on another


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow. A 5BLD mean. Hats off to you, mate.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Really nice! 5BLD means are always awesome


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 1, 2016)

Are 4 and 5BLD means recorded anywhere? WCA site doesn't rank them.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 1, 2016)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 1, 2016)

Scruggsy13 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/


Oh cool, thanks


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice one!


----------

